

Colorado 'Right to Record' bill addresses citizens' right to film law enforcemnt - jonah
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/politics/right-to-record-bill-addresses-citizens-right-to-film-law-enforcement

======
PebblesHD
"I don't think its right to impose a penalty, there is already a process to
determine if police acted appropriately"

Yep, and its clear this 'process' doesn't really work too well, so by all
means this is a welcome step

